# 3D Horse Work In Progress - Andalusian



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Update 1
Video: 



Published on Oct 10, 2013
A 3D Horse Avatar I am working on for Second Life. Made in Hexagon 2.5. This vid is to show progress and get some feedback before I finalize the model before I rig it. I may make changes even after rigging it but would like to finish everything off model wise before going to that step - mouth and eye poses excluded.
Feedback Wanted even on those points I mentioned.
Wireframe views: FSHorse_WireframePerspective | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. That looks pretty cool. I did 3D imaging and Animation back in the day with Blender 3D. I still do some when I get board but creating a horse like this would be allot of work. I don't know what the Hexagon program is like or if it's as complex as Blender, but I do know either one takes allot of work and detail. Good Job.


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

MiniMom24 said:


> Wow. That looks pretty cool. I did 3D imaging and Animation back in the day with Blender 3D. I still do some when I get board but creating a horse like this would be allot of work. I don't know what the Hexagon program is like or if it's as complex as Blender, but I do know either one takes allot of work and detail. Good Job.


Thank you ^_^
I have to work with Blender later to do the rigging. It is more complicated as it gets added to but I've heard that it is a bit easier to work with. At least some are trying to make it more user friendly.
Hexagon 2.5 is free at the moment and so is the latest pro version for Daz Studio. I recommend snatching those up, esp the Daz Studio (DS|) while you can.

Making the horse is a lot like carving and modeling clay, esp as I start with a box. It is a lot more forgiving that wood or other hard materials though. I am trying to keep this from being insanely heavy polygon wise and still have to add the mouth and eye poses. Working on defining some muscles without having to add to the polygon count at the moment. I have had some time to step away and see where I need to fix and also someone at the sluniverse forums saw some things that need defining.

Peace and Carrots,
Kilynn


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Very cool! You seem to be very talented <3


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

One thing that does seem a bit off is where the cheek bone is connected to the neck. I think the cheek bone needs a bit more definition added to it? It connects to the bottom of the neck in an odd way when looking from the side.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow that's amazing!!! I used to do 3D Rendering, it's a lot of fun!

If I were to be super picky, I'd say the front legs are about 2 hairs too thin, but otherwise it's really really nice!


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

Zexiouse: Thank you 

Minimom24: noted, I'll look into it and bring in another ref photo to see how that can be improved.

Skyseternalangel: from the side, front or from an angle?
I am working from ref images but the from front/back might be a bit off. it's hard to keep a consistency when the ref model from the side and front/back are different. Some guesswork had to be done for the front/back width.

2 other places I have posted said the back end was off, needs rounder pronounced cheek, needs smaller muzzle, and needs softer rounder hips.
I have looked at some Andalusian models online in past week, I was trying to stay away from them in order to create my own unique model. They have one thing over me that I do not have, access to live horses to study for hours and be able to take their own pictures. I can not put in really fine detail into this, just the major muscle groups but I can see where I need to make changes. Details will be in the textures and bump/normal maps.

Thank you for all the input so far and hope to post an update later today. My fiance` is already driven to distraction when I mention changes and things I should just rig it and get it processing into SL already  He may find later that this is only the tip of the iceberg concerning my perfectionism when applied to horses, especially if I ever can afford to buy/keep my own in the future. Besides he should know better, he has his own perfectionist tendencies towards his own projects XD.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Here is where I think it needs a Tad bit more definition. I think it needs a bit more of a V under it than a big U. It could also be hard to picture because there is no hair yet. So that makes things look odd.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

Andalusian (from what I googled) seem to have big strong cheek bones. (I dont know if that's what they're called. lol).


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Kilynn said:


> Skyseternalangel: from the side, front or from an angle?
> I am working from ref images but the from front/back might be a bit off. it's hard to keep a consistency when the ref model from the side and front/back are different. Some guesswork had to be done for the front/back width.


Definitely side and front.


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

MiniMom24: thank you, I'll see what I can do to define it better.


----------



## MiniMom24 (Mar 13, 2013)

No problem. It still looks great though.


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

YAY Progress!
Besides one fix I need to make for fixing a sharp edge I missed, calling the model done to my satisfaction enough I can go UV map it and rig it. From there the eyelid and mouth 'poses'.
FS 3D Horse Avatar - Andalusian Progress 02 - YouTube





From vid description: Further Progress on the Andalusian horse avatar. Fixing spots where the edges are too sharp on the back of the front leg, otherwise I think this is finished enough to move onto UV mapping.


----------



## Kilynn (Sep 13, 2013)

*Young Andalusian Model Final*

Progress on the Andalusian Horse Avatar. Model done, finally! Happy with it and can not find anything to fix . Note this is a young horse and the base model, more fleshed/mature horses will come after this. As it is this young Spanish horse will be able to pass as other Spanish Horses and Warmbloods.
These are Body and Head Shots. You can barely see the teeth in the body shots, working now on the tongue.


----------



## ApolloRider (Feb 14, 2013)

That's really cool!


----------

